# Buying a property - Villalonga



## saskiawafflesfinley (Sep 10, 2014)

In a couple of weeks I'm making a visit to Villalonga to have a second viewing of a property. What checks can I do before putting an offer in? Can I obtain a land registry extract?

Thanks

Marty


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

saskiawafflesfinley said:


> In a couple of weeks I'm making a visit to Villalonga to have a second viewing of a property. What checks can I do before putting an offer in? Can I obtain a land registry extract?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Marty


Before parting with ANY money, ask your agent for a copy of the 'Nota Simple'. This should detail any debts on the property (mortgages, embargos etc.).

You should also ask to see a copy of the cadastral and the current IBI bill showing that it's been paid.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

You can also check the cadastral online via goolzoom.es. 
It's like google maps so if you can find the house then zoom in and on the left hand side from the list just click 'Catastro transparente' and that should give you an overlay of what buildings are on the property and if the land is urban or rustic when you click on the overlay.


----------



## saskiawafflesfinley (Sep 10, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Before parting with ANY money, ask your agent for a copy of the 'Nota Simple'. This should detail any debts on the property (mortgages, embargos etc.).
> 
> You should also ask to see a copy of the cadastral and the current IBI bill showing that it's been paid.


Thanks for this! Invaluable advice.


----------



## saskiawafflesfinley (Sep 10, 2014)

Pazcat said:


> You can also check the cadastral online via goolzoom.es.
> It's like google maps so if you can find the house then zoom in and on the left hand side from the list just click 'Catastro transparente' and that should give you an overlay of what buildings are on the property and if the land is urban or rustic when you click on the overlay.


What a useful tool, trying to get to grips with it.

Thanks for this link

Marty


----------

